# 'personal' topic??



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ok..so for all who read this, I'm sorry before you continue on..lol. This is an embarressing topic to bring up..(more so now that all my non-dog owning coworkers laughed at me) but here goes.

Yesterday when I gave Capote his bath and groomed him out I got to thinking about something.

My best friend's dog always grosses me out (or did before he was neutered) because he'd stand up and his lil' man was saying hi (see the embarrassment here?) ...well I got to thinking about it when I was grooming capote and I've never had that problem. So being the good owner that I am I decided to make sure everything was ok down there and I discovered that Capote has only one testicle sack.. When I brought him to the vet last they said he had 2 healthy ones, but that was when he was a puppy so I'm thinking maybe one didn't descend..?? 

Now I'm no expert on a dogs genetalia..especially on how it's supposed to feel..lol. (more awkwardness) ..but there should be two, shouldn't there?? And if there's not..if there's only one...and he's never shown me his wee-wee...then there may be something wrong, right?? 

I should probably talk to the breeder, but I wouldn't know how to approach said topic..especially since no matter what I could NEVER give him up..he's my baby..one ball or not.. (lol) ..but if he does have only one, then I'd give up even thinking about ever showing him right then and there and just straight up get him neutered.. 

...reeeallllyyyy awkward topic to dwell upon, but I want to know ya'lls opinions..because I think ya'll would be way less humorous about it than my coworkers were..lol

Mindy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mindy, that's not an awkward topic at all! LOL. There is nothing wrong with dogs that don't have a testicle descended. It is not normal, per se, but happens more often than you would think.

The only bad thing is that you can't show him if one of his testicles haven't descended. It's AKC rules. My aunt got a male English Cocker Spaniel at 8 months because he was to be shown and one of his testicles didn't descend. The breeder was devastated. He is one GORGEOUS dog. I mean beautiful markings and beautiful body and proportions. It really is sad, but it happens.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mindy, not awkward at all - I agree! That is how my girlfriend got her Hav at a year old. The breeder wanted to breed him, and could not. I would take him back to the vet. If that is the case, and you want to keep him no matter what (of course) then your best bet is have him neutered. I would think that the vet is the best one to tell you "what is going on down there"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mindy~ I'm not all that well-versed w/this in dogs. However, I have a nephew whose testicle didn't descend and they did surgery to fix it. I realize a boy is much different than a dog but, I wonder if they'd even consider it for a dog?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. If you are still very interested in showing him, is that repairable? Or is it still considered a fault and he can't be shown?

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think its a no-no to fix dogs testicles, because they still wouldnt be good for showing. You wouldnt want to breed him. Sometimes the hidden one is there, just hard to find. I knew someone who had to pull it down (eww).

Or you can do this,http://www.neuticles.com/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If Milo's second testicle had descended he wouldn't be sitting right next to me as I type this. He was intended to be a show dog but this fault got me the sweetest little boy that God created. He's scheduled for surgery soon and the vet said if the testicle doesn't descend it often becomes cancerous later on. In my eyes he's perfect exactly as he is.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm such a dope. I was about to type that this was a very informative thread and I am going to check Gryff right now. Oops, I already had him neutered! Nevermind.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

::dies:: haha, Ivy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mindy,
I don't know anything more about dog testicles than you. But I know that in humans there are such things as kryptorchism (non-descended testicle) and pending testicles. 
The first one is the case when the testicle(s) didn't descend at any time. In humans, this needs to be fixed, because if the non-descended testicle remains in the abdomen (where the temperature is higher than in the scrotum) it will definitely eventually lead to cancer. The procedure to fix this problem is called orchidopexie.
The second one is when the testicle is out of the abdomen but not fully located in the scrotum. That's why, when you pull it down it stays in the scrotum for a while but pends back eventually. In humans this is something to watch but not necessarily to fix.

Now I have no idea, that when the Vet felt 2 testicles he missed the 'pending'? Maybe that's why he felt 2 and you feel one now???
Hope I was of any help...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy - ound: ound: ound:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I think you should have the vet check him again. I think it is entirely possible that you missed the other one -- they are pretty small. Scout had one undescended, although I never tried to check that myself.

Were you planning to show Capote? If not, it doesn't matter if there is one undescended except that the neutering surgery is a bit more invasive and expensive. 

--Diane


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've gone back and forth about showing him, really. If it turns out that it's undescended that would pretty much make up my mind then and there..heh. 

If it were to be undescended, would that be anything I'd have to talk to the breeder about??


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

If it is undescended, you should let your breeder know. There are some that believe that this is a hereditary condition, so it may impact their breeding choices.

Our breeder told us that Scout's was undescended when we picked him up -- the vet had noted it on his exam at 6 or 7 weeks. We were told that there was always a chance it would still descend -- it didn't.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't remember Capote's age at this moment, but if he is over 8 months old, he may have a problem in keeping it down. As Maryam said, it is called Cryptorchidism. Yes, it is known to be a hereditary problem, so please notify your breeder if it stays up.

In showing, it is a DQ (disqualification). Surgery for it would also be a DQ.

I would have to go look up the information to be sure, but I believe that there is a pretty high rate of testicular cancer in undescended testicles, so you probably want to consider neutering soon. In addition, an undescended testicle can make neutering a bit more difficult, so be sure to consult with your veterinarian on this. If his testicle has come down and gone back up on occasion, it probably won't be such a big deal for the neuter. (The bigger problem is posed when the testicle isn't ever seen and the vet has to do major surgery to locate it.) If Capote's has been bouncing up & down, it's probably in the general area. It isn't like they are loose and travel around the body. LOL!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, any update on Capote's 'issue'? Was the vet able to locate the other 'ball' ?? 
Hope he is doing well!

Ryan


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico has a undescended testicle. He's going to be neutered tomorrow and I imagine his will be more difficult than the typical procedure because they have to hunt that little guy down. My vet didn't act like it was all that unusual, though.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well since you're getting all this info on Capotes dissappearing ball, I'll chime in on the other concern. :redface: Rusfus is 6 1/2 months old now and I've only seen his "little man" once LOL!! Once was plenty enough, and I'll be quite fine if he decides to keep it hidden now. I don't think that would make him abnormal. I sure hope not anyways!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think we have only seen Beamers 'junk' once aswell... That was enough for me!


----------

